# Question: HR10-250 blown power supply



## JDizzle (Jan 9, 2007)

I have an old HR10-250 that has been inactive for about a year now. I've used it at football tailgates and the end of last season the crap generator we were using blew the power supply. The "blown power supply" is unconfirmed, but I'm 99% sure it's the power supply. My question is:

1. Can I try to have DirecTV reactivate this unit and when it won't work have them give me a free swap? Not sure of their rules here. I do have the protection plan on my current 3 units. I don't really need the DVR on a new unit, but would be nice if they did. 

or

2. Should I try to fix it myself?

I have been a good DTV customer and they have always come through for me in the past on hardware replacement, but before I call I want to make sure I have a plan. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

DirecTV has a sweet upgrade deal now for customers with HR10-250's, so give them a call. You might get a free HR20/HR21 HD DVR even though your HR10-250 is dead.

If you do want to fix it yourself, Weaknees sells Tivo power supply boards .... http://www.weaknees.com


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

If you can't get a good deal from DTV, you might also want to look on ebay. You might be able to get a used one cheaper than a new PS.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Be careful buying the off of ebay. Make sure the receiver is "clean".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> DirecTV has a sweet upgrade deal now for customers with HR10-250's, so give them a call. You might get a free HR20/HR21 HD DVR even though your HR10-250 is dead.
> 
> If you do want to fix it yourself, Weaknees sells Tivo power supply boards .... http://www.weaknees.com


I'm not sure investing $$$ in a DVR that won't get most HD channels from DirecTV after the first of the year is prudent....but hey...its your money... -


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm not sure investing $$$ in a DVR that won't get most HD channels from DirecTV after the first of the year is prudent....but hey...its your money... -


Well, you know how some people are with their Tivos


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Whatever do you mean.


----------

